# 09 Rabbit idle knock



## edmyo (Sep 9, 2010)

Owned my rabbit for about five months and put on around 7k miles, I drive it very carefully, no mods done aside from suspension and wheels. About a month or so after I purchased it I noticed a slight knocking sound when the car is idling, more noticeably immediately after startup, much less when at a stoplight while driving. A friend of mine a the dealer listened and said its most likely normal and really nothing serious, but I am just curious as to what vortex thinks, 
I have a hard time just ignoring things like this and frankly really need some peace of mind on it, thoughts? 


Quick edit: no knocking while driving, no leaks anywhere, although I had the air conditioning on for an hour or so and turned it off for like two hours and then parked for the night. Came out to he garage in the morning to a large puddle under my car and it didn't rain? Could it Still be the ac even after that added time before I parked it?


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

the puddle is most likely water from condensation if it doesn't have a color or smell. but the idle sounds normal to me, my rabbit has always had a bit of a rough idle. others have verified the same thing on their 2.5's in other threads, so unless the car is running poorly you should be good to go...nothing out of the ordinary. :beer:


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

I've had customer cars that sat in my bay for 2 hrs and still had condensation coming from the drain, so its nothing to worry about unless you see a funny tint. Is the rabbit auto or manual, as I do have noises also that come from the transmission on my jetta 5spd, which is normal


----------



## edmyo (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah it's a five speed manual, I do really think its coming from my engine bay though


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

water is normal... 

its funny tho, when working on my car, sometimes the water drips on top of me... lol.


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

The drain for the heater box is located near the bottom of the firewall


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

My 09 Rabbit makes some of the same noises when idling. It's got 45K miles on it now (I bought it with 37K). 
Seems to run fine otherwise.


----------



## RABBIT170 (Aug 26, 2009)

Does the knock go away when you push the clutch in?


----------



## edmyo (Sep 9, 2010)

RABBIT170 said:


> Does the knock go away when you push the clutch in?


 Yeah i believe so lol, i'll double check in the morning, but it's only during idle for sure and i do believe that if the clutch is pushed in that the noise stops.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

edmyo said:


> Yeah i believe so lol, i'll double check in the morning, but it's only during idle for sure and i do believe that if the clutch is pushed in that the noise stops.


 mine does too.. but that is from the single mass flywheel haha


----------



## edmyo (Sep 9, 2010)

Anile_eight said:


> mine does too.. but that is from the single mass flywheel haha


 Is it sometimes faster and more audible?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

well due to my exhaust it get drowned out. But if I turn the radio off and accelerate slowly then yes it does get a little quickly and lowder and I even hear it into 2nd gear. But once I get above say 10-15 mph I can't hear it


----------



## edmyo (Sep 9, 2010)

Anile_eight said:


> well due to my exhaust it get drowned out. But if I turn the radio off and accelerate slowly then yes it does get a little quickly and lowder and I even hear it into 2nd gear. But once I get above say 10-15 mph I can't hear it


 So I'm in the car right now lol and yes it does stop when I push the clutch in, it's always something I swear lol. I appreciate all of the input everyone thank you!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

edmyo said:


> So I'm in the car right now lol and yes it does stop when I push the clutch in, it's always something I swear lol. I appreciate all of the input everyone thank you!


 

Haha, not a problem! The best way to describe the chatter sounds of a clutch is almost like a soft metal on metal rubing..muffled by a blanket haha. Unless you have a single mass aluminum flywheel then it's loud as all hell lol.


----------



## RABBIT170 (Aug 26, 2009)

edmyo said:


> Is it sometimes faster and more audible?


 Mine would get a little louder the colder it was outside. 

But would go away once the clutch was pushed in or when i started moving.


----------

